# TeslaCam drive too slow warning...???



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Is anyone else getting the warning "some clips on your TeslaCam may not be saved because your drive is too slow" warning listed at the top of the screen? What's really annoying is two things:

1. I've had this drive for 2 months and never experienced this warning until now. 
2. It's the EXACT unit recommended in the Owner's Manual. Although mine is a bit bigger than the 64GB they recommend. It is the Samsung Fit Plus MUF-128 AB/AM USB 3.1. So there should be no issues. 

Is this just a software bug? I searched and didn't find any comparable discussion, unless it's buried in the latest update thread which I haven't really read for about 5 pages now. 

Thanks.


----------



## airbutchie (Sep 1, 2018)

^ I got the same warning message yesterday... I, too, have a high-speed USB 3.1 jump drive installed that i've had for several months and was initially confused by the message... I figure it's a software bug and will await an update on it...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I used to get it a lot too. I had a pair of "identical" USB 3.0 and i swapped them at this message so I could clean out the wonky one. then after a bit the second one failed. eventually one only saved 60G or so even though both were 128G.

i reformatted them via the car, on my linux box, still would fail with the same error. sometimes I would get things working for a while until an update came along and they both went south again.

When the viewer came along, I would notice that i'd lose clips or portions of clips. Someone left a "You're awesome" post-it note on my windscreen and I never saw who in the cameras - grrrrr.

And then I bought an SSD drive and have never had an issue since. No more notes either, but at least sentry and the cameras are working consistently.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Meh, I had an SSD in my old car and it failed to save pertinent info at three critical times, including skipping 1:10 of footage that contained the accident that totaled the car. FAIL. 

So I don't believe it's USB drive vs. SSD.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

fair enough, but that is my experience since dashcam/sentrycam arrived on the scene. YMMV as they say.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I run a Samsung High Endurance MicroSD card which is purpose built for dash cams and it has been solid as a rock!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Sometimes that error message occurs because of corruption on the USB drive. Try reformatting it.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Sometimes that error message occurs because of corruption on the USB drive. Try reformatting it.


OK, will try.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I run a Samsung High Endurance MicroSD card which is purpose built for dash cams and it has been solid as a rock!


I gave up on USB thumb drives. I too switched to a MicroSD card and haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

Used to get that a lot more. I just have a cheap thumb drive. Now I rarely get it, but unplug and reinsert always fixes. Every few months I clear the drive, probably as unnecessary maintenance


----------



## Andrew_McDowell (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm getting the same message all of a sudden too. And like the author, mine is the Samsung 128gb card as recommended. I reformatted it yesterday, but am still getting the error. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Andrew_McDowell said:


> I'm getting the same message all of a sudden too. And like the author, mine is the Samsung 128gb card as recommended. I reformatted it yesterday, but am still getting the error. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Honestly, I think Tesla has not recommended a proper product. For dash cam operation you need a drive that can handle continuous read/write and swings in heat. The logical choices are a high endurance SD/MicroSD card or an SSD drive. Most thumb drives are just not made for this type of application.

That said of course, my wide has a really inexpensive Sandisk thumb drive since V9 brought this functionality and it has been good for her this entire time.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I think spellcheck substituted "wide" for "wife". no judgement.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Update, I reformatted and the issue is gone . And the drive was less than half full. 

Perhaps Tesla is recommending a product that's not actually suitable in this thumb drive?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I run a Samsung High Endurance MicroSD card which is purpose built for dash cams and it has been solid as a rock!


I think that if this flash drive starts acting up, I will go this route. What adapter do you use? Do you have it installed in a USB hub or just on it''s own ?

I had an SSD but then bought a Jeda hub and the SSD was too large, hence the switch.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I think that if this flash drive starts acting up, I will go this route. What adapter do you use? Do you have it installed in a USB hub or just on it''s own ?
> 
> I had an SSD but then bought a Jeda hub and the SSD was too large, hence the switch.


This should help!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313594198390697984


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Aaaaaand the warning is back after less than a week.

<<sigh>>


----------



## MikefromBK (Feb 3, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Aaaaaand the warning is back after less than a week.
> 
> <<sigh>>


Hi!

Only one way to solve this! I too struggled with this. What happens is that ANY drive not meant for repeated writing will eventually slow to a crawl when almost full and trigger that warning.

The only solution is buying a high endurance SD card from Amazon and a USB card reader. The high endurance cards are meant for this type of constant video recording.

Since switching about 7-8 months ago, I haven't had a single error regarding the drive being too slow.

Ill post everything that I bought in a second.

Mike


----------



## MikefromBK (Feb 3, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Aaaaaand the warning is back after less than a week.
> 
> <<sigh>>


SanDisk 128GB High Endurance... 
SanDisk MobileMate USB 3.0... 
Instructions on how to format to exfat for drives larger than 32gb. I personally use guiformat and it works great.

https://cammem.com/tesla/preparing-your-drive/

Of course you'll need to add the TeslaCam folder once the drive has been formatted.

Good luck!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah I used GUIFormat as well.

Just really freaking annoying when I used exactly the same drive that Tesla recommends in their owner's manual (except larger!) and still there are issues.


----------



## MikefromBK (Feb 3, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Thanks. Yeah I used GUIFormat as well.
> 
> Just really freaking annoying when I used exactly the same drive that Tesla recommends in their owner's manual (except larger!) and still there are issues.


I hear ya. But I can tell you from experience (after having tried soooo many usb drives) this is the ONLY thing that works.

Have helped my friends and family set up their drives the same way and nobody has had that dreaded message.

Mike


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I notice yesterday that the icon for saving videos was grayed out. I have a Roadie with high endurance sd card. Yet when I went into the app on my phone, it showed videos from minutes ago. When I went into notifications (car), it suggested that I needed to format the drive. Went into the Roadie app and by format, it said the drive was 97% full. (It should never get that high.) Formatted, then after a few minutes, everything was good.


----------



## AbuAkh (Oct 17, 2020)

I switched to SSD from USB and it's been fine so far.


----------

